# How to make a bottomless well (not pit)



## madaxeman (Jul 23, 2012)

Although I have referenced Halloween forum quite a bit, I have never posted any of my own work. I have appreciated the ideas shared with me and decided that it was time I posted something. I have not done a tutorial before so bear with me. Last year, I wanted to do a bottomless pit, but I wanted it to look more like a well. So I combined two ideas I saw on the internet and came up with this. It may have already been done for all I know. But nonetheless, here is sort of an outline of my work for anyone that might be interested. Here is a link to a website that I used when making the well. http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/theringwell.asp









First I bought several sheets of the cheaper white foam board and cut them into circles









Then I stacked the pieces and held them together using a little bit of foam board glue and a caulking gun. A tip here is to use a "no drip" gun if you buying a new one.

















Here is an image of my 8 year old son (at the time) leaning over the "well" for an idea of relative size.









My mother gave me the top of an end table with an attached mirror she didn't want. That definitely helped on the cost and made it an easy starting point. I think the foam board was 3 x 5 and it just about maxed it out as far as diameter. 









I am no carpenter but I added some boards on the bottom to raise it up enough to have room for some speakers.

















Here you can see the speaker sitting under the base I made. At first I just used a portable battery powered speaker but that was not loud enough. The speaker gets covered by foam so I had to use something that could really put out some volume. I looped an MP3 file with reverb and my son yelling "Help...I trapped...." etc... There are some free online MP3 editors that makes this pretty quick and easy.









Next, I used a propane torch to burn the edges to look like layers of stone. I then painted the whole well in monster mud (mixture of joint compound and grey exterior paint)









I also made a base to cover the bottom mirror. I liked the look of a well with base of bigger stone anyway.









Here is a picture of the foam base covering the bottom mirror.









I was worried that kids standing on it would make it break - but it didn't! It made it through last year with a few scraps but nothing some more glue and paint won't clean up. That is my project this year.... In the next picture you will notice that I added a hole on the base for lighting wires to run through also.









The next picture shows the top portion of the well sitting on the base. The wires for the interior light aren't actually seen when I put it out. Here you can see why you need a hole in the base for the wires to be run through (and hidden).









You can see where I added a hole in the bottom also for the interior light. I just cut an extension cord and wired it to some lamp replacement parts.

















Then next piece on top is the 1 way mirror (like from a police lineup). This is the most expensive part. I was really lucky. I called a local glass dealer and they had a cracked piece. They cut it down to the size I needed and charged me a fraction of the cost. Otherwise, would have been VERY expensive.









The next picture shows what the bottomless effect looks like when it gets dark on Halloween. Before it gets dark, it really doesn't work that great. For the best effect, place the light bulb near the center (for good image spacing) and use a bright light to reduce reflection when looking into the well.









I also made a top to the well. One section with deeper groves in the rocks. This way the mirror isn't right on top where it could get damaged. It also makes it so that the well comes apart into several pieces for storage. All I use is some industrial velco in between the layers and it works great. Holds together just fine. I thought kids would tear it apart but that didn't happen at all. Most kids just seem sort of in awe and are pretty respectful.









Here's one last picture with my other son looking down in.... The kids love it!


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Very nice. I would possibly sand each 2-piece "brick" on the well in order to make a smooth transition between the two pieces of foam.

I wonder if Drylock would protect your foam better than the monster mud — possibly prevent most the nicks and chips you have to touch up.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great.....so is there clear glass top layer and a mirror bottom layer?


----------



## madaxeman (Jul 23, 2012)

The bottom glass is a regular mirror. The top glass is a one way mirror (like in a police line up where the witness remains anonymous). So the person looking down sees the infinity effect (like in a barber shop with two opposing mirrors). Sorry if that wasn't clear. Hope that helps...


----------



## madaxeman (Jul 23, 2012)

That is some great feedback. I was happy to be done with it, but now I think I am going to do a little sanding and a dry lock layer. I think it can look better and be stronger by doing what you've said. It is still a lot less work than it was to make it and I need to touch it up this year anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you have any problems with kids/people reaching down into it and touching the top mirror? That was always my problem with a pit where they could get too close.

Something that might be a cool addition to yours is the traditional roof where the bucket and rope would be. You could put a scare up in there that would get them as they are looking down.


----------



## madaxeman (Jul 23, 2012)

Last year it rained a little and that spoiled the illusion for a bit. Other than that - no problems. Kids didn't touch it. I had a speaker in the grass next to the well with a looped MP3 of my son yelling for help in a large hall reverb. Most kids were fascinated, but then I had one kid discover the speaker in the grass and loudly proclaim "IT'S A FAKE" to anyone who would listen for about 5 minutes. That is why I am rigging the speakers underneath this year and had to get some higher volume ones.


----------



## Dead Things (Jan 8, 2010)

Great prop, one of the first I made and it still gets a great reaction from folks. Well done.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Pat, Welcome to Halloweenforum.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to do one of these when I get the place to store it. I've always like the effect!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Do they sell one way mirrors at home depot ? (or other hardware stores?)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What a terrific and easy to follow tutorial. Great thought using the sound of your son yelling for help


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't seen them there. 
I would suggest calling local places that sell plexiglass / placstics, check the internet (including ebay). 
Finally consider using clear plexiglass (or perhaps glass if in controlled area) and putting a piece of Gila "mirror" privacy window film on it.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Very cool effect.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok....Gila privacy window film. I wondered if something like that would work and just put on a piece of glass or plexiglass. But I didn't know exactly what it was called. It sounds easier than looking for the one way mirror for me anyway. Thanks BobbyA 



BobbyA said:


> I haven't seen them there.
> I would suggest calling local places that sell plexiglass / placstics, check the internet (including ebay).
> Finally consider using clear plexiglass (or perhaps glass if in controlled area) and putting a piece of Gila "mirror" privacy window film on it.


----------

